# Slender costume?



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I want to do a slender themed haunt this year, I know I can get some old black suits from the goodwill or any thrift shop, but I can't find a mask suitable for it within budget. Does anyone know of any morph masks under $15-20


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Like this?

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/morph-suit-mask

http://www.morphsuits.com/white-morphmask

http://www.morphsuits.com/black-morphmask


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes exactly, thank you


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you know if these are the heat sensitive type. I'm not seeing any indication(s) on the ebay page or at their website.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

You're looking for a Rorschach mask or something?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, I guess that is what I'm thinking of when I see these kinds of masks. It seems to me that if you are going to wear a hoodie or something of that nature with these masks, that you may be as well off wearing two or more stockings/women's nylons over your head. You won't have the same options for colors or patterns, but you'd have a setup that probably breathes better than the Spandex does.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Slenderman wears a black suit


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Great idea for a costume!


----------

